# mite control



## Dee A. Lusby (Oct 4, 2000)

Contact either Doc Bullard in Fla for this information or Jim and Margie Smith in Mobile Alabama across state border for names of beekeepers using 4.9mm in the panhandle area (1-251-675-9129).

Regards,

Dee A. Lusby


----------

